
Get Current Url in PHP - mitchjohnson
http://mitchj.info/blog/2010/07/get-current-url/
======
Travis
Why was this posted to HN? Doesn't seem appropriate, and since your username
and domain name seem the same, it appears like selfpromotional spam. Flagging
it now.

------
jolan
Should use $_SERVER["SERVER_PORT"] to detect if it's SSL or not rather than
blindly using <http://>.

